# Where Should I Move in Mexico?



## GHNichols (4 mo ago)

Hi, I currently reside in the United States but researching where the best, safest and most affordable places to expat to in Mexico in a beach city/town.
At this time my budget is around $1500 a month, until I finish up my masters degree and begin working remote increasing my income.
Is $1500 monthly sufficient to expat to Mexico?
I would like to look for a short term rental property and get a feel for the city before commiting to purchasing a home.
Also, it maybe helpful if I move near an expat community.
*Can I please get some input on affordable beach cities to move to in Mexico?*


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

@GHNichols -- I am sorry, I don't have a specific recommendation for you as to an affordable beach town in Mexico. However, I can say there are literally dozens that would meet your criteria. My wife and I have traveled to Mexico dozens of times, exploring possible locations to permanently "plant" ourselves. We have enjoyed many locations in Mexico, both beach and interior. We just got back from spending 5 weeks in Mexico and have another trip planned already to a totally different location.

The financial requirements for a temporary visa (for people still working, i.e. not retired,) at our local Mexico Consulate is currently $3,000.00 per month (income from W-2 wages, provable with "pay stubs.") My wife attempted to get a temporary visa, based on her self-employment income, which was over $3K and was denied. Fortunately, after the consulate processed my visa as a "retiree," they processed hers as a dependent. I recommend visiting your local Mexico Consulate to ascertain what their requirements are (each consulate has their own requirements.) Our consulate gave us a "fact sheet" that laid out the requirements for each visa. Be advised that the requirements can and do change -- there was a significant increase in financial requirements between 2021 and 2022.

If you are self-employed, I'd recommend incorporating your business and paying yourself a salary. Our consulate wanted 6 months of pay (provable with bank deposits and pay stubs,) for the previous 6 months.

I'd also recommend taking a (or a few) scouting trips, to find a location that resonates with you. Cheers, 255


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

My son, who is in IT, was asked to set up a new employee who was going to Mexico City to live and work from there. I would suggest following other’s footsteps and later on heading in your own direction.


https://news.yahoo.com/mexico-draws-young-american-professionals-182625012.html?fr=sycsrp_catchall


----------



## WileyRTW (8 mo ago)

Well, which cities have you visited thus far, what did you like/not like. What's that you say...haven't even been??

You should travel around Mexico 1st, plenty of people head to a destination such as a beach town and hate it. There is a lot of good and bad that comes with Mexico, if your main reason to come here is cost of living you may end up regretting it. Give us more details on what you are looking for. Start practicing your Spanish now, it will make Mexico much more enjoyable for you.

Check out Ensenada for the best weather, and still close to the US. Or if you don't mind it always being HOT head to Mazatlan on the Pacific, or Playa del Carmen in the Riviera Maya. All of these places have enough expats around where the transition to Mexico won't be too difficult for you.


----------



## AnnG251 (4 mo ago)

WileyRTW said:


> Well, which cities have you visited thus far, what did you like/not like. What's that you say...haven't even been??
> 
> You should travel around Mexico 1st, plenty of people head to a destination such as a beach town and hate it. There is a lot of good and bad that comes with Mexico, if your main reason to come here is cost of living you may end up regretting it. Give us more details on what you are looking for. Start practicing your Spanish now, it will make Mexico much more enjoyable for you.
> 
> Check out Ensenada for the best weather, and still close to the US. Or if you don't mind it always being HOT head to Mazatlan on the Pacific, or Playa del Carmen in the Riviera Maya. All of these places have enough expats around where the transition to Mexico won't be too difficult for you.


Why do people end up regretting it? Is it due to the drug trade and violence?


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

@AnnG251 -- Most people that I know, who have moved to Mexico have been very happy with their choice of location. I would also say that the vast majority of expats avoid areas known for the "drug trade and violence." I do know of folks that changed location because they didn't do a proper reconnaissance -- perhaps visiting a beach town in Winter and then didn't like the heat in Summer. Or perhaps they didn't visit during the tourist season and found a location "too busy." I've also know folks that their job situation changed or a family situation changed that they chose to return "home."

There are certainly good reasons to move to Mexico as there are good reasons to move from Mexico elsewhere. Everybody has a different situation! Cheers, 255


----------



## WileyRTW (8 mo ago)

AnnG251 said:


> Why do people end up regretting it? Is it due to the drug trade and violence?


The answer is different from everyone. Many times people go to Mexico with an expectation in their head, only to find out it isn't how things are here. Also simple tasks here are often more complicated, a couple errands my end up taking you all day. Any official paperwork needed such as registering a vehicle, or getting your RFC number can end up taking forever, many people are not ready for the lack of efficiency. Of course they have left their friends and family, gone somewhere where even IF they speak the language, they may not be able to connect with the locals, and feel alone. There are probably a million reasons. 

The "drug trade and violence" usually does not affect foreigners, so that would less likely, but I have to admit where I am it gets pretty "hot" with violence at times and my gf has made the old joke of moving back home several times because of it. And as 255 suggested, the weather. Mexico can be unbearably HOT!


----------



## GHNichols (4 mo ago)

WileyRTW said:


> Well, which cities have you visited thus far, what did you like/not like. What's that you say...haven't even been??
> 
> You should travel around Mexico 1st, plenty of people head to a destination such as a beach town and hate it. There is a lot of good and bad that comes with Mexico, if your main reason to come here is cost of living you may end up regretting it. Give us more details on what you are looking for. Start practicing your Spanish now, it will make Mexico much more enjoyable for you.
> 
> Check out Ensenada for the best weather, and still close to the US. Or if you don't mind it always being HOT head to Mazatlan on the Pacific, or Playa del Carmen in the Riviera Maya. All of these places have enough expats around where the transition to Mexico won't be too difficult for you.


The furthest I've been in Mexico is Ensenada which was years ago when I lived in California. I like the beach atmosphere but understand beach living maybe more expensive than living inland Mexico. My Spanish is real basic, I know certain words and that's about it.
My main goal is to get out of the US to an affordable culture oriented country and meet new people as I'm a single male.
Is it better to go to Mexico and just start traveling or go to one place and rent a place then travel from that location?


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

There are expat communities that have web boards or Facebook pages where you can find an affordable apartment and start there. 





Other Locations with Large ExPat Communities


Many of us have found "peace" at Lakeside, and is THE PLACE for Ex Pats to live, we know it has the best Climate?...Which other city has a large number of "foreigners" and what is the attraction there?



chapala.com


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

@GHNichols -- Your question: "Is it better to go to Mexico and just start traveling or go to one place and rent a place then travel from that location?" I don't think it matters. Domestic flights are certainly cheaper in Mexico (as are international flights out of Mexico City, as compared to the U.S.) Your initial "temporary resident permit" is good for one year. You can certainly travel all over Mexico in that time to narrow your choice location (s.)

We've maintained private mail forwarding services in the States for decades (as do a lot of native Latin Americans.) If you have "stuff" you might consider lodging, planting yourself, then travelling to determine your ultimate destination. Alternatively, you could just start travelling (a lot of digital nomads do this,) and save on rent. Perhaps temporarily putting your belongings in storage. Just beware of the storage unit trap, where your rental costs more than what you're storing.

You'll also find Mexican telcom services a lot cheaper.

As for dating, different countries have different customs. I have many friends of old, that enjoyed the single life and/or met their life partners abroad. Although, I have no experience dating in Mexico (I was already married when I started travelling for work, abroad) -- I would think that wouldn't be an issue.

Good luck! Cheers, 255


----------



## WileyRTW (8 mo ago)

GHNichols said:


> The furthest I've been in Mexico is Ensenada which was years ago when I lived in California. I like the beach atmosphere but understand beach living maybe more expensive than living inland Mexico. My Spanish is real basic, I know certain words and that's about it.
> My main goal is to get out of the US to an affordable culture oriented country and meet new people as I'm a single male.
> Is it better to go to Mexico and just start traveling or go to one place and rent a place then travel from that location?


My personal opinion is to come and travel, but that is probably only because that is how I did it. Hotels in Mexico are pretty cheap to use, and of course AirBnB is an option. My vote is hotels so you dont get locked into a time period, stay for a week-month depending on how you like it, then try somewhere new. When I 1st did Mexico I had a van and planned 3-6 months before I would move on to Central America, 8 months later I reluctantly left as I was behind schedule....there is so much to see and do.

Don't just focus on beaches, the colonial cities are amazing. Fly into CDMX and stay for a bit, it s a cool city, live there for 2-4 weeks and grab a Spanish class not only to improve your Spanish, but meet other travelers/expats. From there you can move on and repeat the process. Also if you are comfortable with it stay in a hostel, they are cheap and again you will meet like minded people. MY hostel days are behind me now due to my age, but they were always a good way to go.

Generally speaking due to its proximity to the US Ensenada is more expensive than Mainland. Mexico is huge so to address your question on renting nd then traveling, think of it like if you rented in NYC, would that be a good base to go and check out San Diego? If you don't mind living out of a hotel/AirBnB I really think it is the way to go initially due to the flexibility it provides. Once you get an idea of where you want to be you can then look for an apartment somewhere.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

My opinion is if someone doesn't have any idea where they want to live in Mexico, then they're not ready to move here. If they haven't taken some vacations to various countries and experienced various cities, then I think there's no way they're ready to live in a foreign country. Even staying in a place for a week as a tourist doesn't prepare someone very much, but without that, on what basis are they choosing one country over another? 

If you're considering the expat life, then travel to a number of countries and cities first. When you find some place that you really want too live, then you have a target. If you want to live that place so much you're willing to give up most of your stuff to move, then you probably have the mental preparation to succeed. Otherwise not so much.

If there are two places you really want to live, and you can't decide between them, then flip a coin and rent for a year in one. You should rent for the first year anyway.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

But I have lived in Mexico for 10 years and now I need to find a new home and I don't know where to go. I have some ideas (not simple ideas). One thing I am finding is Mexico has gotten almost as expensive, housing-wise, as the US (and maybe Canada - I have no idea). It must be all those people up North who are selling their houses for a gazillion dollars. I did just sell my Mexican house for almost twice what we paid for it (ignoring the exchange rate). Maybe that is part of my problem. For what we paid for our incredible house in 2013 - today I cannot get anything remotely similar - anywhere. It is almost impossible to down-size. To be happy I almost have to put all the money I just received back into another place - maybe even a little more. And rentals - especially along the coasts are not cheap - unless you want to live in a college dorm type place. I think the world - all of it - is a really screwed up place.

Maybe if you are young, living out of a back pack with zero responsibilities and sleeping in hostels you have more options. Otherwise - these days 1500 dollars can disappear pretty quickly.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Time is now on your side, the US housing bubble has burst.

The Housing Bubble Has Officially Burst : Case-Shiller Records First Drop In Home Prices Since 2012 | ZeroHedge

Values on vacation properties like Cancun tend to track the US stock market more than interest rates as the marginal buyer is a US person paying cash, but that's on the way down too.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

MangoTango said:


> But I have lived in Mexico for 10 years and now I need to find a new home and I don't know where to go. I have some ideas (not simple ideas). One thing I am finding is Mexico has gotten almost as expensive, housing-wise, as the US (and maybe Canada - I have no idea). It must be all those people up North who are selling their houses for a gazillion dollars. I did just sell my Mexican house for almost twice what we paid for it (ignoring the exchange rate). Maybe that is part of my problem. For what we paid for our incredible house in 2013 - today I cannot get anything remotely similar - anywhere. It is almost impossible to down-size. To be happy I almost have to put all the money I just received back into another place - maybe even a little more. And rentals - especially along the coasts are not cheap - unless you want to live in a college dorm type place. I think the world - all of it - is a really screwed up place.
> 
> Maybe if you are young, living out of a back pack with zero responsibilities and sleeping in hostels you have more options. Otherwise - these days 1500 dollars can disappear pretty quickly.


I am finding the same thing in the Chapala area., the prices are super high and the inventory of good or interesting houses is just about nil. I would like to sell my house to down size and I have been lookng at areas to move to and houses . Right now it is scary because there are almost no houses available except for the rabbit cages they are building as fast as they can. I have been looking at land to build on and it is the same, try to find land with trees., land that has not been wioed out by developpers and speculators... I looked at land in August and I was told it was going up as of the first of september and oh surprise it went down... Stay put and you will benefit of the sell high buy low, I am not as lucky as you are .. I am putting the house on the market next week..


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

citlali said:


> I am finding the same thing in the Chapala area., the prices are super high and the inventory of good or interesting houses is just about nil. I would like to sell my house to down size and I have been lookng at areas to move to and houses . Right now it is scary because there are almost no houses available except for the rabbit cages they are building as fast as they can. I have been looking at land to build on and it is the same, try to find land with trees., land that has not been wioed out by developpers and speculators... I looked at land in August and I was told it was going up as of the first of september and oh surprise it went down... Stay put and you will benefit of the sell high buy low, I am not as lucky as you are .. I am putting the house on the market next week..


I think it was May that I sold my house. The buyers (well off Mexicans living in the US) gave me a good deposit and we signed a contract that gave me until November 1st to find a new place. I looked at a lot of places (local) and in the end a friend had an apartment which I rented sight unseen. It is conveniently located (unlike the house I sold) - and it is temporary. We had the signing for the house last week. It has been a very tough year (for you as well I know). 

I think my house was on the market for 2 weeks. The realtor, referred by a friend and very aggressive, had 1 open house for realtors and showed the house to perhaps 3 families. I paid a 5% commission to the realtors. If I had it to do over - I would pay a lower percentage. I had the same lawyer and the same notary I have used all year (for all the wills and all the escrituras etc). That added a little comfort as they really helped. (The buyer gets to chose the notary but I made the notary selection part of the 'deal'). 

I'm glad it is all over - but it is a little sad.


----------



## scottds (4 mo ago)

255 said:


> @GHNichols -- I am sorry, I don't have a specific recommendation for you as to an affordable beach town in Mexico. However, I can say there are literally dozens that would meet your criteria. My wife and I have traveled to Mexico dozens of times, exploring possible locations to permanently "plant" ourselves. We have enjoyed many locations in Mexico, both beach and interior. We just got back from spending 5 weeks in Mexico and have another trip planned already to a totally different location.
> 
> The financial requirements for a temporary visa (for people still working, i.e. not retired,) at our local Mexico Consulate is currently $3,000.00 per month (income from W-2 wages, provable with "pay stubs.") My wife attempted to get a temporary visa, based on her self-employment income, which was over $3K and was denied. Fortunately, after the consulate processed my visa as a "retiree," they processed hers as a dependent. I recommend visiting your local Mexico Consulate to ascertain what their requirements are (each consulate has their own requirements.) Our consulate gave us a "fact sheet" that laid out the requirements for each visa. Be advised that the requirements can and do change -- there was a significant increase in financial requirements between 2021 and 2022.
> 
> ...



I am going to start in Guanajuato, as an artist I know of a studio where I can jump into workshops and I am a freelance illustrator so I can work semi-retired
Any other artist want to join me?


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

I’ve been wanting to put my house on the market but the small town I live in has been going through some narco unrest so I have to sit and wait until things settle down.


----------



## AnnG251 (4 mo ago)

scottds said:


> I am going to start in Guanajuato, as an artist I know of a studio where I can jump into workshops and I am a freelance illustrator so I can work semi-retired
> Any other artist want to join me?


I'm looking for an illustrator for some books, but I don't have a lot of money (of course). Where can I see your work? My email is [email protected], in case I can't find you on here again.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I am feeling a bit jealous of all of the Forum members who have been able to buy a house in Mexico. With my modest income, I am happy to be able to rent a small apartment in a pleasant Mexico City neighborhood.


----------



## GHNichols (4 mo ago)

eastwind said:


> My opinion is if someone doesn't have any idea where they want to live in Mexico, then they're not ready to move here. If they haven't taken some vacations to various countries and experienced various cities, then I think there's no way they're ready to live in a foreign country. Even staying in a place for a week as a tourist doesn't prepare someone very much, but without that, on what basis are they choosing one country over another?
> 
> If you're considering the expat life, then travel to a number of countries and cities first. When you find some place that you really want too live, then you have a target. If you want to live that place so much you're willing to give up most of your stuff to move, then you probably have the mental preparation to succeed. Otherwise not so much.
> 
> If there are two places you really want to live, and you can't decide between them, then flip a coin and rent for a year in one. You should rent for the first year anyway.


I was in the military and did several tours over seas in the UK. I have visited Mexico a few times, the furthest I went into the country was Ensenada which was a very nice location but I'm looking to move further south in Mexico. I enjoy beach life so, I would like to stay near the beach.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

do you like the Pacific, the gulf or the caribbeans? All have a long hot and humid season south of where you went....


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

$1500 can be sufficient. My current monthly Social Security benefit is almost exactly $1250; that’s what I’ve got to work with. I came to Tlaxcala City for retirement (after living and working in three other cities in Mexico) because it is so inexpensive here. I rent a modern, three-bedroom, two-floor house, 1200 sf, with a gated 400 sf front yard, for about $225 / month. It is safe here. The weather is delightful, never too hot or too cold.

I don’t have or need a car because the public transportation is good and the taxis are cheap. Puebla is an hour away by bus, Mexico City two hours.

I am careful with my budget, especially since inflation has been bad lately, but I don’t feel pinched. I support seven pets without difficulty, a small dog and six indoor cats. I buy a lot of books and have them shipped here. I don’t need to worry about travel to the US because I have almost no living relations.

As far as inexpensive beach towns go, I would definitely look at Puerto Escondido in Oaxaca! Away from the coasts, there must be a number of budget options.


----------



## michelletlopez (3 mo ago)

AnnG251 said:


> Why do people end up regretting it? Is it due to the drug trade and violence?


Interesting that that is the first place your mind went......


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

If you want really cheap the cost is probably not your best bet. It fills up with tourists and partimer during the dry season and if you do not have a place already , cheap it is not. Puerto Escondido is full of young europeans on vacation, it is a big place for surfers if that is what you like.. The highway from Oaxaca to Puerto Escondido is almost finished and prices and crowd are going up. They still have some problems with some villages and the road but eventully it should go away and the crowds will increase I already find it too crowded during the season so that would not be my pick down there.If you want cheap beach continue on that road towards Acapulco, past Ometepec there is a funky beach called Pueerto aventura or something like that, with aventura in the name, . It is still very rural with some foreigners living there as well as locals.. It is in Guerrero so most people keep going but if you want Mexican mostly and cheaper, it is a place to check out.


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

I believe he wanted to work remote so I doubt you could find good internet out there.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Imknow people there that have internet, how good , I do not know..


----------



## WileyRTW (8 mo ago)

Starlink works on most if not all beaches in Mexico. That said mine drops videocalls too frequently for remote work...so depends on OPs needs.


----------



## AnnG251 (4 mo ago)

scottds said:


> I am going to start in Guanajuato, as an artist I know of a studio where I can jump into workshops and I am a freelance illustrator so I can work semi-retired
> Any other artist want to join me?


What kind of artwork do you do?


----------



## AnnG251 (4 mo ago)

PatrickMurtha said:


> $1500 can be sufficient. My current monthly Social Security benefit is almost exactly $1250; that’s what I’ve got to work with. I came to Tlaxcala City for retirement (after living and working in three other cities in Mexico) because it is so inexpensive here. I rent a modern, three-bedroom, two-floor house, 1200 sf, with a gated 400 sf front yard, for about $225 / month. It is safe here. The weather is delightful, never too hot or too cold.
> 
> I don’t have or need a car because the public transportation is good and the taxis are cheap. Puebla is an hour away by bus, Mexico City two hours.
> 
> ...


Are there a lot of expats in Tlaxcala? Do you feel safe at night?


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

AnnG251 said:


> Are there a lot of expats in Tlaxcala? Do you feel safe at night?


I have yet to meet another expat in Tlaxcala, and I have been here almost two years. So that could be a drawback for some people.

The city has a reputation for being quite safe, night or day. I don’t go out at night much because I am snug at home, but certainly I feel safe here.


----------



## scottds (4 mo ago)

Hello,
Are you currently in Guanajuato Mexico?
I am going to be in the city, from Jan 15th to the end of the month for an Artist residency. After, I am hoping to find an apartment for the next three months as I want to attend another artist program there in April. I was in Guanajuato, last January 2021. 

Besides being an Artist I also freelance as an Illustrator so it is easy for me to work from anywhere, and living in Guanajuato Mexico I don't have to work as much and focus on my art. 

I would love to learn the language better in communicating better. 

Do you have resources there to learn Spanish?

Scott


----------



## Jerry01 (2 mo ago)

PatrickMurtha said:


> $1500 can be sufficient. My current monthly Social Security benefit is almost exactly $1250; that’s what I’ve got to work with. I came to Tlaxcala City for retirement (after living and working in three other cities in Mexico) because it is so inexpensive here. I rent a modern, three-bedroom, two-floor house, 1200 sf, with a gated 400 sf front yard, for about $225 / month. It is safe here. The weather is delightful, never too hot or too cold.
> 
> I don’t have or need a car because the public transportation is good and the taxis are cheap. Puebla is an hour away by bus, Mexico City two hours.
> 
> ...


Patrick, I have been doing a lot of research on the least expensive places to live with moderate temps. Tlaxcala City is one of the best based on that very unscientific research. But if you make $1,250 per month, how has that worked with getting a Temporary Residency? I am not too concerned about it since I have not even made my first trip to Mexico yet (other than for dental work). And many seem to rely on the 6th month visas. But I have read how those visas are more difficult to rely on than before.


----------



## snyderphyllis71 (12 d ago)

GHNichols said:


> Hi, I currently reside in the United States but researching where the best, safest and most affordable places to expat to in Mexico in a beach city/town. At this time my budget is around $1500 a month, until I finish up my masters degree and begin working remote increasing my income. Is $1500 monthly sufficient to expat to Mexico? I would like to look for a short term rental property and get a feel for the city before commiting to purchasing a home. Also, it maybe helpful if I move near an expat community. *Can I please get some input on affordable beach cities to move to in Mexico?*


 You need to apply for residency visa in order to live full time in Mexico. An income of $1500 usd isn’t enough to qualify - coming as a tourist might give you 180 day stay then you must leave.


----------

